# Beer Cap Football Sierra Vista/Wallstreet III Pens



## arkie (Aug 10, 2014)

I acquired a number of 2010 vintage Canadian Budweiser caps a while back. Most are gone as blanks now, but I saved the really scarce ones mostly for my own turning. Here are the first 3. I ran out of kits and will have a couple more once my order arrives.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice work Jim. Where did ya get the caps from


----------



## arkie (Aug 10, 2014)

Bought them from a guy in Canada a while back, been holding them for the start of the season.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 10, 2014)

Jim those are the three I was looking for on classic nib. Btw co brats on becoming a vendor


----------



## arkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks! I sent them a couple that had the Bears logos. This one had a flaw I thought would turn out, but wasn't quite sure. It did. I only had one or two of the others.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cool man, cool.


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 11, 2014)

Great looking pens.


----------



## arkie (Aug 15, 2014)

I held back a cap with the Steelers logo too.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## arkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Had a couple of these still around and recalled they are my son-in-law's favorite team. :0)

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## otto frederick (Sep 22, 2014)

Trying to locate steelers blank now


arkie said:


> I held back a cap with the Steelers logo too.
> 
> View attachment 57585


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2014)

Otto please make an introduction in the Introduction forum as agreed to in your registration agreement. Thanks and welcome to WB. 
@otto frederick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arkie (Sep 22, 2014)

Otto - Please introduce yourself and read the forum rules. The operators of this site are more particular about the formalities than some other sites. Trades, sales, and offers are generally restricted to labeled forums and the posting of pictures is required. There is a PM feature, but I think you have to make a certain number of public posts before you have access to it. 

I just took delivery on a large lot of bottle caps, and should have more blanks available in the near future as well. Right now, I am out of blanks made from Budweiser beer caps with Steeler logos. There is a red one available at ClassicNib right now.


----------



## otto frederick (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks please email me when u have them made. I will need 2. I also wonder if cigar tube can be made. I did intro. Using a 4" cell so hope i got it right.


----------



## Mike Caffery (Sep 23, 2014)

Great looking pens!


----------

